# To paint or to decal



## MaxGlide (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a Whizzer embossed tank that I am trying to decide whether I should repaint the logo or apply one of them decals i see online. 

I'm thinking the decal would be easier but painting more true to the original and not as susceptible to gas spills when filling.

If I did paint I could do it by hand but I'd have to carefully sand the design before applying paint to make it stick.... right?

What do you all think?

Wayne


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2010)

paint will not stick to latex or vinal decals.  out lining the decal can be done  with paint. otherwise cut a template and then paint.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 18, 2010)

HI Redline,

Sorry I don't get it. I have the frame painted and was thinking of putting the decal over paint, which should stick fine initially. 

Other wise I would have to manually cut the logo out of some kind of adhesive that I could apply over the logo then paint.

Or lastly I could get someone to paint the logo by hand. The embossing should make it easier to follow the letters.

Anyone have suggestions on the best way to get this done?

thanks.... Wayne


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 19, 2010)

I think they came decaled.  i painted my hoppys' lettering and graphics.  it was a b---tch but the results are stunning


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 20, 2010)

My thoughts too.....would be work but would look great!

Thanks... Wayne


----------

